# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Joe Brent's Solo EP

## swinginmandolins

I just downloaded Joe's new EP and he and his Labraid sound great!! Available here http://www.lulu.com/product/file-dow...lo-ep/14736062

----------


## joebrent

Heh, thanks Terry! If anyone's interested in hearing samples of the music on the EP, try here at Bandcamp. I'll be on CDBaby by tomorrow, I think, and iTunes in a few weeks. Everything on there is a solo mandolin arrangement, if anyone's interested in the sheet music to the tunes I'm happy to send them to you.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Joe shot over the music to the first cut, the one I posted today on the Cafe MP3 page. Here it is for those looking for a serious workout!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

A very nice and interesting composition ánd a wonderful execution of it! Thanks Joe - and Scott - for sharing both the music and performance of it. 

Best, Alex.

----------


## Tracey

I just bought Joe's music.  I'm very impressed.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Wow...just bought it from Joe's Bandcamp.

Great song selections! Merriweather Post Pavillion is one of my favorite CDs to run to, and _Summertime Clothes_ is a great song from that CD. I love how Joe gets inside the organic core of a song that is largely a lumbering electronic soundscape. His playing is beautiful, and you don't have to know the original to enjoy it. Excellent technique too.

The Flaming Lips are in my list of top 5 bands of all time, and next to Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, The Soft Bulletin is probably my favorite of theirs. _Race for the Prize_ is one of the best from that CD. Again Joe finds the inside of this tune, and takes time to explore, while repeating the themes that make the original so haunting and magical. _Slow Motion_ is from the same CD, and leads me to believe that Joe is a true fan, as not many folks would know this tune. Joe...if you take Flaming Lips requests please play "_All We Have Is Now_", then if you want to go really crazy record 4 CDs of Zaireeka and I'll buy some extra boomboxes to listen.

I'm not real familiar with Dan Cho. Was he the cellist for Regina Spektor? _The Surface_ is a beautiful, haunting song, exceptionally arranged and played here.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> ...if anyone's interested in the sheet music to the tunes I'm happy to send them to you.


I would love to see the sheet music for Race For The Prize!

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Here's some cool videos from Joe's YouTube channel featuring songs from this great EP:

Race for the Prize



Slow Motion



The Surface



The EP is great!

Larry

----------


## joebrent

Thanks everyone for all the kind words here and on the Facetubes! There have been a lot of requests, so I'll just go ahead and put all the sheet music up right here for anyone who wants it. 'The Surface' has a little improv section near the end, I'd be interested in hearing a different spin on the tune!




> Wow...just bought it from Joe's Bandcamp.
> 
> Great song selections! Merriweather Post Pavillion is one of my favorite CDs to run to, and Summertime Clothes is a great song from that CD. I love how Joe gets inside the organic core of a song that is largely a lumbering electronic soundscape. His playing is beautiful, and you don't have to know the original to enjoy it. Excellent technique too.
> 
> The Flaming Lips are in my list of top 5 bands of all time, and next to Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, The Soft Bulletin is probably my favorite of theirs. Race for the Prize is one of the best from that CD. Again Joe finds the inside of this tune, and takes time to explore, while repeating the themes that make the original so haunting and magical. Slow Motion is from the same CD, and leads me to believe that Joe is a true fan, as not many folks would know this tune. Joe...if you take Flaming Lips requests please play "All We Have Is Now", then if you want to go really crazy record 4 CDs of Zaireeka and I'll buy some extra boomboxes to listen.
> 
> I'm not real familiar with Dan Cho. Was he the cellist for Regina Spektor? The Surface is a beautiful, haunting song, exceptionally arranged and played here.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry! Animal Collective, especially MPP and Strawberry Jam, are genius. The electronic beeps and boops and bizarro avant-guard noises and stuff aren't for everyone, but the basic song underneath all that is always really strong, which is why I felt like they'd be a good source for one of these arrangements. 

Re: Lips -- oh yeah, I'm a fan. I even named my dog Yoshimi! I thought of getting one of those loop machines like Owen Pallett uses and doing some Zaireeka stuff, but that'll have to wait for another time. 

Re: Dan Cho, yes, he was Regina's cellist, and one of my best friends since we were in school together. 'The Surface' was a song he wrote that we recorded together years ago but never released. A lot of our close friends are on the original recording, so it was really meaningful to listen back to it together at his funeral, which was where I first played this arrangement.

----------


## Margriet

thanks, for all these, Joe!

Nice!

----------


## Tracey

Interesting mando you're playing in the video Joe.  Care to tell us a bit about it?

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Interesting mando you're playing in the video Joe.  Care to tell us a bit about it?


Some video here:



He also discusses his Grand Concert Mandolin here.

Larry

----------


## Tracey

Thanks Larry

----------


## Tracey

I've been fascinated by Joe's music since it was highlighted the other day.  I downloaded the EP.  I particularly like Summertime Clothes.  The sonic landscape Joe paints as a solo mandolin piece it just, well,,,, amazing.  Based on the discussion above I acquired the original Animal Collective song.  Now I'm even more??? intrigued? confused?  I'm haveing a real hard time hearing how he got from the original song to his interpretation.

Amazing.  Simply amazing

----------


## JEStanek

I'm enjoying it right now.  Congrats and great work, Joe.

Jamie

----------


## Buddah

This is really interesting music...kind've has a 'Michael Hedges' type of vibe to it.  Nice use of space and time.

----------

